# Oaked Pee



## davewaz (Oct 21, 2011)

I literally dumped my water/sugar combo right onto the lees and remaining oak from a RJS Tenat Merlot kit. It Wasn't until a couple days later I even thought of the oak and there was alot as I added an extra bag of chips to the kit. I only backsweetened this batch a bit as an experiment as well. 3 months later cracked my first bottle tonight, pink in color, dry, oaky hint of butter, smooth and actualy has some depth. My wife says it tastes more like a normal wine than my other pees have. I might actually add a bit of oak to my next batch intentionally. Give it a try sometime.


----------



## buddy (Oct 22, 2011)

I've added oak to some of my skeeter pee as well, but rather than add the oak as it is aging I just use oak essence and add that to the glass I am drinking at that time.
I find that it does enhance the flavor of skeeter pee and will be adding oak to my next batch.


----------



## docanddeb (Oct 24, 2011)

Who knew it was so versatile?? WOW!!

Debbie


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Oct 28, 2011)

Good to know. Thanks for posting.


----------

